# Florida native fish question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone here keeps or has caught any of these in the wild? They're flagfin shiners, Pterenotropis signipinnis. If so, what part of the state did you find them in?

Just trying to get some info because I'm thinking of starting a native tank.

TIA.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I live here up in PA. never seen that fish before. very interesting! I'd like to see them in a large school of no less than 500+ moving about in a 20K tank(20,000 gallons). Just for the name of science we could throw a large mouth bass in this system and count how many days it would take for the bass to eat them. Starting and ending measurements of girth and length in the Bass would be a good set of numbers. and of course weigh him. You probably should start breeding these shiners now. lol


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Bert, check out the NANFA forums when you get a chance, tons of information on shiners and breeding them in aquaria. A lot of the NANFA members around your part of the country are active and go collecting and sampling, they will point you in the right direction!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

zer0zax said:


> Hi Bert, check out the NANFA forums when you get a chance, tons of information on shiners and breeding them in aquaria. A lot of the NANFA members around your part of the country are active and go collecting and sampling, they will point you in the right direction!


Yeah, I just registered over at NANFA, seems like a good place. I also found this for Florida freshwater fish which seems pretty good.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello again Bert I'm glad to see you'll be starting up a native plant tank I remember you and I were talking about that when we were canoing down that river infested with tons of hygro at toms plantfest. let us know what you decide on using. Regards, Kyle


----------

